# Question on 69 gto Engine



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys 

What’s that deal next to the alternator?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

POWER IT UP !!!!

if its what I think it is
you will sheeeeeeeeeeeeet your pants

not intended for indoor use ,,,, wear a helmet because youlle hit your head on the hood

we need to get you a real master cylinder tooooooooooo some day ....
do you have a stay off valve ? got a better picture of the drivers side of master cylinder ??

Scott


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Scott 
I don’t understand what your saying


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

I’m talking that thing in the pic .whats wrong with the master cylinder?


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

It’s a 1968 gto not 69


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*what is it*

68 69
the engine or the car ???





jump to 30 seconds in vid


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

*Question on 69 gto Engine.*

Wow that’s cool .here is where I saw it . I was gonna bid on the car .unless someone tells me it is not a good car . I like original 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-Ponti...rentrq:02fcd8ef16d0a9cb8b486d89ffc42054|iid:1


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh

the clue there is ........ the vending machine lock on the fender for the alarm
15" away


----------

